# Anyone in Bristol?



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All
I'm new to the board & based in Bristol.  I have a lovely 8 month old son by donor conception & wondered if there is anyone else in this neck of the woods?
Hope to hear from someone!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Grace  

Big welcome  

Are you new to the whole of Fetility Friends?

Emma xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Grace, 

and welcome! I'm not in Bristol (North Hampshire) but wanted to welcome you anyway...

Think Muddy is Bristol based perhaps?

If you haven't seen it already, some of us are meeting in Stratford (upon Avon as opposed to East London  ) on Sept 13th - you're very welcome to join us. Our other two mums (Lou and Kimberley) are hoping to come along, plus at least one mum to be....the rest of us are still trying but ever hopeful  

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Grace,
I am based in Bristol but don't have any children yet. Are you ttc again or looking for single pals with kids? Send me a personal message if you prefer but welcome to FF.

Muddylane


----------

